# Cramps and sharp pains at 2 dpo not normal for me!!Updated page 1



## Ruskiegirl

So im 2 dpo and most of the day ive been having Mild AF cramps on my left side along with weird sharp pains on the right by my pubic bone its not ovulation pain at all this is not normal for me one bit any ideas ladies what this is ???


----------



## Jay_Bird

2 dpo is too early for any symptoms of pregnancy so it may be Ovulation pains still, I'm usually tender for a day or two after Ov?!

I'm not sure, but didn't want to read and run.

xOxOx


----------



## kelster823

I am 4DPO and I started getting mild AF like cramps below and tender nipples


----------



## Ruskiegirl

These arent related to ovulation at all UNLESS its the egg coming down my tube thats making me cramp which id think would be a bad sign of tube bloackage or something. I never have AF cramps untill a few days before af and she isnt due for almost 2 weeks lol Just was wondering if any other women have AF cramping at 2 dpo or longer out:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOO after reading through the internet and reading several posts on other forums and websites ive found something amazing!!! 90% of the posts and stuff i read from other ladies who had this simalr thing all turned out to be pregnant that cycle ! Im not getting my hopes up at all but i have a very positive feeling about this lol:thumbup:


----------



## FloridaMommy

I have no idea what it could be, but it sounds like it could be a positive. Good luck!


----------



## schnoodle

good luckhunny i have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## we can't wait

Hello. I saw this post and immediately clicked it, because I have been experiencing the same thing this cycle. it has never happened before and it started the last few days (around 2-3 dpo). im really trying to not get my hopes up, but after two years of trying, it's hard to not be a little over-hopeful. good luck to you! I really hope that we get our bfp's ! :)


----------



## BadRobot

Thats pretty much what happened to me, cramping at 3dpo and I got an early :bfp: don't rule out the possibility of an eager to implant!

Will cross my fingers for you

:dust: :dust: :dust:

L x


----------



## saviandcrysta

My Do started experiencing cramps right after o as well. This is a first for her too. She rarely even gets cramps with af.

Hoping this is a good sign for us both!


----------



## Pippin

Hmmmm me too but with my son I felt nothing of note until about 7dpo. I've had cramps now last three days and normally I only cramp a few hours before af so we shall see. Only time will tell I guess!


----------



## jomax

I starting cramping at 3 DPO and got a BFP at 14DPO. good luck ruskie :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Awesome its good to know that other ladies are having this or have had this and ended up with a :bfp: hehe Any of you have a vibrating feeling right above your pubic bone to that lasts for a few seconds and comes and goes ??? Ive had this since yesterday:shrug:


----------



## clairebear26

Fingers crossed for you Ruskiegirl!

I have been feeling odd sharp pains around my abdomen but I'm only 3dpo. My mi d likes to play tricks on me!!
Also my tummy felt quite sore last night and this morning but that could be just something I ate lol

Xx


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

Hi ladies what do u make of this? I had the same thinf as ruskie since ov at 5dpo yesterday my bbt droppped frm 98.24 to 97.8 (boo) after i woke up with burning cramps. . .this morning 98.42! I took it 3 times (98.24, 98.6, 98.42) and took the middle one. This is good right? X


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think its great hun!! my temps actualy went up this morning but i forsee them going down tom morning but who knows mabey theyll just keep rising. Im still having cramps and possible pinching/sharp pains by my right ovary area thats where i ovulated from this cycle to Hopefully all this is good for all of us and we end up with :bfp: this cycle LOTS of :dust::dust:


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

How many days til the witch is due ruskie? Iv still got 10days ahhhh! I have nothing this morn no cramps nothing so im not too sure. The oh did txt this morn saying he had a dream that we had a bby girl and called her amy.. which is funny because he never says anything bout dreams or babies really Lol x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Supposed to start spotting in 8 days and actual flow in 9 :thumbup: Gonna start testing in 3 days at 7 dpo


----------



## we can't wait

I'm only 5dpo today-- & I've still been having the pains. I think mine got really noticable at 3dpo. While I'm symptom spotting, the only other things I have been having are: I've been really gassy; my breasts aren't really sore-- just the nipples are; and I'm having leg cramps. What are the leg cramps? Is that normal? It's kind of mostly in the thighs & sometimes goes down my leg. This is weird! Oh, I do hope that this all means great things for us! Period isn't due for 11 more days! I will probably test in 8 days- at 13dpo. Will that be too soon, do you think?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think ive read about the leg cramps before and turned out good for some of the people . As for me the cramps have turned into a tugging feeling this morning but i still have mild cramping on the right side :thumbup:


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

i didnt have anything realy this morning, but the cramping has returned - like ruskie said, a kind of ligh tugging under my belly button. I'm dying to test tomorrow but i'll only be 7dpo lol i might just do it anyway ha ha! x


----------



## we can't wait

Are yours strictly just mild? Or do yours go into kind of a sharp pain, and then go to kind of a dull cramping? (mine go on and off, it isn't completely constant). I'm starting to worry if these a AF cramps... but I never get them any other time. ? My :af: isn't even due until the 16th of august. I am SO hopeful for this cycle, because I don't really see how we can continue with TTC after this one :( My insurance will stop covering the procedures, and I'm not sure if I can pay for all of that out of my pocket!
I hope your tugging turns out well!


----------



## Louppey

I had that tugging feeling before I got my bfp, as well as various other cramps, aches and pains!!!

I got my bfp @ 12 dpo, after a negative @ 9 dpo!!!

GL everyone :dust:


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

thx hun. The cramps are only light now - 4 & 5dpo i honest to god thought AF was gonna show up. No way do i get pains that early normally. I got woken up at 5am at %dpo with two deep buring sensations under where my belly button is. So either im preggers or theres something wrong! Also my temp dipped at 5dpo and then shot up again this morning. Early for implantation - but possible.

im due on the 16th too xx


----------



## josy0710

2dpo here and I also have those cramps!!! I was worried then I read this and fighting hard to not think too much into it but :D haha


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ruskie I had cramping during my whole 2ww and I got a BFP! FX for you hun, cant wait for you to POAS!


----------



## we can't wait

For the ladies that had BFPs after the cramping--- did you guys all have a lot of CM? I'm starting to think that I am going to get a :bfn: because my CM is not very good :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

So we are on our 4th cycle of TTC and for the last two cycles I started getting cramps at 2dpo and last cycle I got my bfp (albeit we had a loss) so this is def def a good sign I would say. I also had every other sympton going for the last two cycles too nausea, dizzyness, odd food cravings/habits etc you name it I had it however this cycle I am more or less sympton free so I am sure we are `out` also lack of the olde bding too!

FXED AND GOODLUCK TO ALL OF YOU LADIES!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

My cm was very watery around 2-4 dpo then from then on it was lotiony and plenty it comes and goes sorry for tmi


----------



## we can't wait

i just recently checked again, and CM was lotiony... but there isn't a lot of it. ughh. i hate the 2ww. i'm going to try to stay positive... regardless of my not-so-good-cm situation.


----------



## josy0710

Yeah my cm isnt giving me much hope its there but not alot of it..


----------



## we can't wait

josy0710 said:


> Yeah my cm isnt giving me much hope its there but not alot of it..

im sure there are women who get their BFP with little CM? maybe? I dont know, I'm really hoping this round is my miracle cycle... so I'm trying to be as positive as I can :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies,

Yes lack of cm can also be positive I asked this q last cycle before my bfp cause I had oodles and thought it should have dried up somewhat but it didnt so I guess its one of those things that can be different!


----------



## we can't wait

I hope so- I've just heard that most people who get their bfps also had tons of CM. I'm hoping it's just one of those things that varies.


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

Hi ladies. Thought i wud give u an up date. . . I caved and poas this morn only 7dpo. . . And. . . I THINK i had the mother of all faint bfp's. Im not getting excited could b something and nothing i want a flaring pink line before i start dancing but i wanted to share lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

KJAYTTC#1 said:


> Hi ladies. Thought i wud give u an up date. . . I caved and poas this morn only 7dpo. . . And. . . I THINK i had the mother of all faint bfp's. Im not getting excited could b something and nothing i want a flaring pink line before i start dancing but i wanted to share lol x

ooooooooooooooooooooooh hope its your month hon :hugs:


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

me to hun, thank you. I know enough now though to not go crazy lol its so early days. I think thats the one down side of these tests being so sensitive you can pick chemical pg and mc up very very early where you wouldnt have ever known....but im smiling to myself and hoping with all my heart this is my time xxx

Baby dust and fx'd for all you lovely ladies - i'll keep you posted


----------



## jomax

we can't wait said:


> For the ladies that had BFPs after the cramping--- did you guys all have a lot of CM? I'm starting to think that I am going to get a :bfn: because my CM is not very good :(

From what i can remember i think i had a bit of watery CM the day AF was due because i kept running to the loo as i thought AF had started. i certainly don't recall having lots of it. my main symptom was and still is cramping and they were exactly the same cramps as AF pains. not constant but on and off.

remember every pregnancy is different so the symptoms you have may not necessarily be the same as others. good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Louppey

S_a_m_m_y said:


> My cm was very watery around 2-4 dpo then from then on it was lotiony and plenty it comes and goes sorry for tmi

This is pretty much the same as me... but it certainly does come and go. Sometimes it was awful, sometimes nothing :shrug:


----------



## ArticBaby

Ruskiegirl said:


> So im 2 dpo and most of the day ive been having Mild AF cramps on my left side along with weird sharp pains on the right by my pubic bone its not ovulation pain at all this is not normal for me one bit any ideas ladies what this is ???

I just noticed your ticker, Congrats :bfp:


----------



## josy0710

So 3 dpo here n i finally got some cm aftr 2 days of total dryness however its looking more like ewcm anyone have this? :/ i knowwww i ovulated 3 days ago so its not late ovulation


----------



## we can't wait

Thank you ladies for answering my question about the CM :) Right now my biggest symptom is the cramping-- it started at 2dpo, and now at 6dpo it's still cramping. (on and off, not constant) CM today is creamy, almost lotiony? (TMI) I'm not going to lie, I kind of have my hopes up! but we will see! should I test around 13-14dpo??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

we can't wait said:


> Thank you ladies for answering my question about the CM :) Right now my biggest symptom is the cramping-- it started at 2dpo, and now at 6dpo it's still cramping. (on and off, not constant) CM today is creamy, almost lotiony? (TMI) I'm not going to lie, I kind of have my hopes up! but we will see! should I test around 13-14dpo??

:thumbup: cramps for me have started at exactly 2dpo every cycle INCLUDING last cycle when we got our bfp....this cycle is different I have on and off cramping but only in last few days not since 2dpo like other months that why I think I am `out` this cycle but of course hopeful like you hon :hugs: I would say test day af is due or day after hon if you can wait that long....bfn is so :cry:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well today my cramps are a little more intense but are focused ont he right side im starting to get very excited they seem to be different then Af cramps. Heres to hoping these are good :dust:


----------



## josy0710

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well today my cramps are a little more intense but are focused ont he right side im starting to get very excited they seem to be different then Af cramps. Heres to hoping these are good :dust:

mine too! I am 3dpo and I was sitting here with DH and I am getting weird cramps that are not like AF cramps :wacko: I have awhile to go before testing too! UGH.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i wiped again tonight to some brownish spotting IB again i think can you have it that long tho is the question ?


----------



## kelster823

Ruskie is that a BABY TICKER??????????????? WOW congrats- I guess those crampies WERE good crampies..........

CONGRATS,BEST WISHES, AND A HEALTHY 9 MONTHS :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

kelster823 said:


> Ruskie is that a BABY TICKER??????????????? WOW congrats- I guess those crampies WERE good crampies..........
> 
> CONGRATS,BEST WISHES, AND A HEALTHY 9 MONTHS :hugs:

Hehe read the text above it =D Not yet just for luck and hope hehe gives me something to smile about wont be testing untill monday or tuesday now:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

fxed ruskiegirl xxxx


----------



## kelster823

Ruskiegirl said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Ruskie is that a BABY TICKER??????????????? WOW congrats- I guess those crampies WERE good crampies..........
> 
> CONGRATS,BEST WISHES, AND A HEALTHY 9 MONTHS :hugs:
> 
> Hehe read the text above it =D Not yet just for luck and hope hehe gives me something to smile about wont be testing untill monday or tuesday now:thumbup:Click to expand...

ohh ok. I thought maybe you took the test afterwards and got a positive

OK then FX for ya :winkwink:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Man i really wish i had a frer today check out my chart !!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:happydance: :happydance:

I dont chart myself hon but I do know the basics and even I know that looks bloody good to me.....If I could drop around with my frer I would:kiss:
I think you have your :bfp: hon :thumbup:


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

Your chart looks awesome hun those temps r great compated to ur previous ones. Got a gud feelin for u hun fx'd x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Oh man i so hope so i just wonder when theyll start to level out a bit lol i wonder if they are going to keep going up or hover around 98.9-99.1


----------



## KJAYTTC#1

They cant get much higher lol x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well ladies ive had 3 faint positives on Dollar tree tests today starting with SMU afternoon and PM so i marked it down as positive testing again in the morning and on monday morning will keep you informed:happydance:


----------



## ArticBaby

You got 3 faint positives.....Congrats :happydance:


----------



## thepurlqueen

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well ladies ive had 3 faint positives on Dollar tree tests today starting with SMU afternoon and PM so i marked it down as positive testing again in the morning and on monday morning will keep you informed:happydance:

Yay!! So excited for you!! I've been stalkin...uh, watching your temps creep up! :haha: Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:thumbup:Not going to get excited yet not even going to anounce anything till i get a Beta that says im pregnant lol and i wont be doing that till i get a pregnant digi:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Another faint line this morning starting to ge excited its not any darker tho so testing again monday morning:thumbup:


----------



## mumoffive

we can't wait said:


> josy0710 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my cm isnt giving me much hope its there but not alot of it..
> 
> im sure there are women who get their BFP with little CM? maybe? I dont know, I'm really hoping this round is my miracle cycle... so I'm trying to be as positive as I can :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought i wasnt pregnant with my ds cause i was as dry as a bone. Dont rule yourself out! x


----------



## mumoffive

Ruskiegirl said:


> Another faint line this morning starting to ge excited its not any darker tho so testing again monday morning:thumbup:

congratulations! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congratulations hon, I knew your temps were a great sign!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:thumbup:Thanks ladies !! Well see what happens if the lines gets darker illl get happy ill be testing tom am with fmu with a answer test


----------



## Mrs-C

Congrats Ruskiegirl!



we can't wait said:


> For the ladies that had BFPs after the cramping--- did you guys all have a lot of CM? I'm starting to think that I am going to get a :bfn: because my CM is not very good :(




josy0710 said:


> Yeah my cm isnt giving me much hope its there but not alot of it..




mumoffive said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josy0710 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my cm isnt giving me much hope its there but not alot of it..
> 
> I've not got much cm compared to previous months either.
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> Yes lack of cm can also be positive I asked this q last cycle before my bfp cause I had oodles and thought it should have dried up somewhat but it didnt so I guess its one of those things that can be different!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs-C

Meant to say - I too have had AF like cramps this TWW, but AF isn't due until a week on monday. Started on my right and moved to the middle. Not had this this early before. When is the earliest I should test, if I had these pains yesterday?

Hope you don't mind me jumping in!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just a little update ladies i went ahead and held my pee for a few hours and took an answer test and it was a completly BFN so i am doubting those lines since answer and $tree are the same 25 miu ill be testing again tom with my Ic's when they get here in the mail:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ruskiegirl said:


> Just a little update ladies i went ahead and held my pee for a few hours and took an answer test and it was a completly BFN so i am doubting those lines since answer and $tree are the same 25 miu ill be testing again tom with my Ic's when they get here in the mail:cry:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Might be too early for 25miu hon and ic are generally 10miu goodluck!


----------



## we can't wait

Ruskie, how did your test go this morning? Really hope you got two dark lines! :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nothing yet still waiting on the mail it doesnt come usualy for 2 more hours :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ruskiegirl said:


> Nothing yet still waiting on the mail it doesnt come usualy for 2 more hours :cry:

Fxed for you hon that this is your :bfp: I also got a v.faint line on a frer and 25miu test today as well.............hope this is it for both of us :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG yay hun i so hope so ive been waiting such a long time ! i think i might keep trying i thought i was gonna stop ttc but if it doesnt happen i might give it a few more cycles of actauly charting and using opks and i might try preseed this next cycle if i am not preggers this time . I thought long and hard about going to ntnp but i think thats the wrong choice i did that for years with no luck but now that im doing all this other stuff why stop now hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ruskiegirl said:


> OMG yay hun i so hope so ive been waiting such a long time ! i think i might keep trying i thought i was gonna stop ttc but if it doesnt happen i might give it a few more cycles of actauly charting and using opks and i might try preseed this next cycle if i am not preggers this time . I thought long and hard about going to ntnp but i think thats the wrong choice i did that for years with no luck but now that im doing all this other stuff why stop now hehe

my sentiments exactly hon :thumbup: we can never give up on our dream not really :kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im going nuts i want to pee on a stick so bad but the mail isnt here yet:haha:


----------



## we can't wait

oh my goodness, congrats madly! :dance: that's fantastic-- i really hope this is a sticky bean for you!! you ladies really make me want to POAS!! Hope the mail comes soon Ruskie & that you get that :bfp: !


----------



## we can't wait

Ruskie, you are around 9dpo, right?
Madly, how many dpo are you? 
Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

yep 9 dpo today :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

I've only just read this hun.

I don't know if you remember me saying that I had those sharp pains when I got pregnant :)

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well bfn this afternoon testing again in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

I only got one test left and trying hard not to test till wednesday:wacko:

GL everyone:flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well bfn this afternoon testing again in the morning :thumbup:

Aww, I hope it goes well in the morning :/


----------



## ArticBaby

maaybe2010 said:


> I've only just read this hun.
> 
> I don't know if you remember me saying that I had those sharp pains when I got pregnant :)
> 
> :flower:

Im having these, not constantly just a few times a day:shrug:

FX'D:flower:


----------



## kelster823

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well bfn this afternoon testing again in the morning :thumbup:

Dangit................ :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i know your not supposed to look at tests after the time limit BUT i went and looked at the one i took earlier and there is a line !! So idecided hmm mabey i should test again well i did it again and the same thing !! SO i decided take another AGAIn faint line!!! So i decided this cant be right theres a line on this 3rd one !!! at 3 minute mark a faint line is starting to appear !!!!! 5 Minute mark clearly a faint line !!! I will try and post some pics in the gallery stay tuned!!! Well i cant seem ot get a good pic grrrr !!! These lines are good enough for me to want to go get a frer when hubby gets home so ill take that in the morning and let yall know the results =D


----------



## kelster823

I know this is out dated but do you have a scanner?

YES I stil have one :rofl:- well it's with my printer and fax machine all in one and that was the easiest way for me to show my faint BFP's back in April

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I HOPE you get a darker one tomorrow with FMU


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I dont but im running to the store as soon as hubby gets here ! Gonna get a pack or frers and a pack of digis cause these lines are to dark to be evaps and they are pink why the test is runing and purple after :thumbup: If i get a line on a frer i will be doing a digi tonight if i get nothing ill save the digis want to make sure i have at least one frer and one digi for friday morning hehe


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well frer is negative but that was with pretty diluted urine im testing in the morning will let yall know the results i bought a 3 pack of digi's


----------



## jomax

Ruskie i got a BFN at 12DPO followed by a BFP at 14DPO so don't give up hope. be really nice to see you in first tri! xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: this morning testing again friday :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

well I am keeping up with ya to see what happens... 

FX's for ya sweetie

I know now I am out.. my temps are slowly dropping and I also got a :bfn: this morning so she should be here by Thursday- if she isn't I got ONE digie left that I will take on Friday morning


----------



## we can't wait

Really hoping for you ladies! I hope you get your :bfp:s. I still haven't tested. I'm trying to wait as long as possible. :af: isn't due for me until monday, and sometimes with the clomid, i am 2 days late or so...
But I have a doctor appointment in the morning.... where they will most likely give me a urine test... just in case :) I will let you know what happens! Really hoping!!!


----------



## kelster823

we can't wait said:


> Really hoping for you ladies! I hope you get your :bfp:s. I still haven't tested. I'm trying to wait as long as possible. :af: isn't due for me until monday, and sometimes with the clomid, i am 2 days late or so...
> But I have a doctor appointment in the morning.... where they will most likely give me a urine test... just in case :) I will let you know what happens! Really hoping!!!


god bless ya :lol: 

so sad that I stocked on IC (I had purchased 50 back in March) so yeppers there they are starring at me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

H Ladies,

Well 16dpo and feeling doubtful I have my :bfp: dont know why :shrug: still only have cramps radiating into tops of my legs and no other symptons!

Goodluck RuskieGirl fxed for that :bfp: tom and goodluck to all you other Ladies due to test!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well not looking so good for me my opk and hpt today both negative opk had not even a hint of a line on it so im counting myself af along with my AF cramps and the way i feel i just know she is coming !!!! But at least i got my doctors appointment to look forward to hopefully i get good results!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG Kelster :test::test: your chart is amazing!


----------



## littleshaman

Hello - 

Hope you don't mind me butting in - I've been following your thread and this is the first site like this I've been on. Had to tell you I'm 9DPO (I think - I'm new at this) and I've been having sharp pains in right ovary (for 2 days now and while I'm typing this, stronger today:flower:) they feel like ovulating pains. What caught my attention was you asked if anyone else had felt a vibrating feeling on and off for few seconds...well, I have too! I thought this was weird. My AF not due 'til Sunday 22nd.

Does you or anyone else reading this have any advice for a complete novice in TTC?

Good luck with your doc appt. x


----------

